# EMT B Classes in Colorado? Help?



## srowell (Dec 30, 2008)

Ive been searching left and right for an EMT Basic class and haven't had much luck.  Can anyone point me in the direction of where the course is offered?  If anyone has recommendations I am all ears.


----------



## marineman (Dec 31, 2008)

Not from colorado, don't know about the quality of any programs there but straight from JEMS here's a list of schools that offer accredited EMT & Paramedic programs in Colorado.

COLORADO
Aims Community College— Greely
Greely, CO
970/339-6276
www.aims.edu

Centura Health—St. Anthony Hospitals
Denver, CO
303/629-4481
www.sahems.org

Colorado Mountain College
Edwards, CO
EMT-B.I: 970/453-6757 X2621
EMT-P: 970/569-2924
www.coloradomtn.edu

Community College of Aurora
Denver, CO
303/340-7212
www.ccaurora.edu

Denver Health Medical Center
Denver, CO
303/436-6966
www.denverems.org

Front Range Community College
Westminster, CO
303/404-5152 
www.frontrange.edu

Health One EMS/Arapahoe Comm. College
Englewood, CO
303/797-5889
www.arapahoe.edu

Pikes Peak Community College
Colorado Springs, CO
719/502-3325
www.ppcc.cccoes.edu

Pueblo Community College
719/549-3489 
www.ppcc.edu


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 31, 2008)

As far as courses in the Denver Metro area, I highly recommend HealthONE's program. 

I took my EMT and IV approval through them. I was very pleased with the extensive experience and enthusiasm of the instructors, as well as the depth of the program relative to other courses in the area. The program also has the best clinical sites, in my opinion (there are more clinical sites to select from than any other program in the Denver area). The program at HealthONE is very focused on straight EMS-y EMS. Although a few firefighters/wannabe FFs do enroll in the program, and several instructors have a background in fire, their numbers seem limited as compared to other programs and there seems to be a very strong emphasis on ambulance and hospital EMS. 

I've heard good things about Community College of Aurora's program as well. Although I do not personally know anyone who has taken courses there, they have a very good reputation and a state-of-the-art simulation lab. 

If you're more interested in fire-based EMS, Red Rocks Community College  may be the place for you. Most, if not all, of the instructors are retired firefighters. RRCC is pretty much _the_ place to go to study fire science in the Denver area, so that definitely bleeds over into their EMT program.

I've had friends go through several of the different EMT programs in the area so I'm basing this all on what they've told me about their experiences and the reputations of the programs I've heard from various people in EMS. Let me know if you have any questions, I know about a few other programs too.


----------



## ptemt (Dec 31, 2008)

Go with HealthONE through ACC, sign up for a class taught by Misty West.


----------



## phabib (Dec 31, 2008)

I had my training at Denver Health through the Community College of Denver. http://www.denverems.org/education/EMTBASIC/tabid/1121/Default.aspx

I loved the training there. Great instructors (Mark Price would be your main instructor and they always have others with varying levels of education come in and teach). Clinicals were all done with the Denver Health Paramedic Division which is the 911 responder for Denver. You will do your ER clinical at Denver Health (and you'll learn more than you could imagine).

If you decide on it, the classes are held at the EMS training institute, right next to the hospital. No matter what program you want to get into, I recommend you decide now. Semester is about to start and classes will fill up quickly. There are a few things you need to take care of before you can be enrolled (Red Rocks makes you take CPR before coming into class, Denver Health needs immunization records).


----------



## zacdav89 (Jan 1, 2009)

what part of the state are you looking at, are you willing to relocate or stay close to home?


----------



## LucidResq (Jan 1, 2009)

ptemt said:


> Go with HealthONE through ACC, sign up for a class taught by Misty West.



Make sure that you take the HealthONE/ACC partnership course, not the ACC course. I've had a few friends take the class that is just through ACC and they were pretty disappointed. The HealthONE/ACC courses are eligible for the same college credits that the ACC courses are and cost the same, but are higher quality.


----------



## EMT-B2B (Jan 9, 2009)

Taking mine at PPCC in Colorado Springs. Course starts Jan. 23rd.


----------



## srowell (Jan 9, 2009)

thank you very much for all of the information, i really do appreciate it.  is there anything in specific I should be looking for in my education or in a school when I am choosing where I would like to attend?

also, if you pass the national paramedic exam does that give you license to practice in any of the states, or do you have to re-certify in each state?


----------



## phabib (Jan 9, 2009)

srowell said:


> thank you very much for all of the information, i really do appreciate it.  is there anything in specific I should be looking for in my education or in a school when I am choosing where I would like to attend?
> 
> also, if you pass the national paramedic exam does that give you license to practice in any of the states, or do you have to re-certify in each state?




For what specifics to look for in your education, that's up to you. Find the program you think you will learn the most in. You already took a good step by asking for first hand experience about the programs. Try to see if the credits will transfer to a degree program. That may save you quite a bit of money later on.

As for the national exam, it's the NREMT. After passing that you will be nationally registered and it will prove that you have completed all requirements (class, clinicals, practical exam, written exam). This is NOT a license to practice. In EMS you will not get a license but rather a certification through your state. You will have to apply for a state certification in each state you go to. A certification allows you to practice medicine under the license of a physician (your medical director at the company you will work for). He/she will set guidelines and protocols for you to work within.

Don't worry about this stuff right now, it will be covered extensively in class. Just thought you should know a little about it before coming into the field.


----------



## srowell (Jun 3, 2009)

*update for anyone who cares!*

Enrolled in the summer emt-b course at HealthONE EMS through Arapahoe Community College in Englewood.  

So far the class is AWESOME. Learning so much and loving.  Had exam #2 tonight and rocked it with a solid A.  Thanks to everyone for the great advice and helping me find a program that I am really excelling in.


----------



## ptemt (Jun 3, 2009)

srowell said:


> Enrolled in the summer emt-b course at HealthONE EMS through Arapahoe Community College in Englewood.
> 
> So far the class is AWESOME. Learning so much and loving.  Had exam #2 tonight and rocked it with a solid A.  Thanks to everyone for the great advice and helping me find a program that I am really excelling in.



Good Choice!  Introduce yourself to Dennis Edgerly of the paramedic program when you get a chance.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2009)

This post is a little old, but I just wanted to say I'm happy to see everyone liking the healthone classes. I almost enrolled at ACC but heard some bad things. I start at healthONE Aug 11. I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## bluesfan23 (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on the program at St Anthony's Hosipital/Centura Health? Good or bad? Thanks so much


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2009)

Nevermind...


----------



## srowell (Oct 21, 2009)

ptemt said:


> Good Choice!  Introduce yourself to Dennis Edgerly of the paramedic program when you get a chance.



Met Dennis and got to talk to him a little bit towards the end of my class.  Very cool down to earth guy.  If I ever go to P school it would be awesome to learn from him.  B)


----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2009)

srowell said:


> Met Dennis and got to talk to him a little bit towards the end of my class.  Very cool down to earth guy.  If I ever go to P school it would be awesome to learn from him.  B)



I just met Dennis a few weeks ago, we were playing victims for the P students.


----------

